# 2 ear soft touch tool



## OldDrop (Feb 4, 2014)

Want to but 2 ear soft touch tool.


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

here's the thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/286475-knock-off-tool-remover-dayton-style.html

Classic Customs is the user who makes/sells them. Very nice product.


----------



## 86greengo (Jan 20, 2016)

Have you had luck getting in touch with guy about buying one? I've sent several emails but no responses. Are they available anywhere else?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

86greengo said:


> Have you had luck getting in touch with guy about buying one? I've sent several emails but no responses. Are they available anywhere else?


Daytonwirewheels.com $65 Look up accessories


----------



## 86greengo (Jan 20, 2016)

Contacted Dayton and they no longer sell that style tool. They said they have a new design that accommodates 2 & 3 ear priced at $200 and they're 4-6 weeks out.


----------

